# Livestrong Chainguide



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

Just saw this on the Team RadioShack site today. What is the advantage of the chain guide? Can you tell by the picture who made it?

Thanks!


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

It's more common in Europe and certainly not a new idea. Here's a link to *Pro bike: Alessandro Ballan's Lampre-Fondital Wilier Le Roi, April 8, 2007* pictured below.










In addition to eliminating an embarrassing power loss due to a dropped chain, it keeps your frame, especially carbon, looking nice. An arguably less elegant version came standard on my Scott Addict.










The one you spotted resembles the K-Edge chain watcher at this link and pictured below.










The $10 plastic version on my Addict is cheaper than the elegant K-Edge available from SpeedGoat Cycles for a mere $35.


----------

